# Cleaning hair off area rug? Any suggestions?



## bondra76 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have tried vacuuming the hair out of an area rug that I have. I have a husky/shephard mix that is a big time shedder. Does anyone have suggestions? I thought about steam cleaning but will the hair just jam up the steam cleaner?

Thanks in advance for your responses!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

We had a cut pile wool rug the vacuum didn't work on either. A rubber broom bought at the fair did the trick for Sassy's short double coat and Misty the Rex bunny's short very fine hair. We have bought many as we liked the one bought for $20 at the county fair but only that $20 one has survived. Guess all the guy was telling the truth, it is a fantastic product!


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

I clean my area rug and stairs with a slicker brush.. Works like a charm.


----------



## whisper1662 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a central vacum system and I can always tell when the belt needs to be replaced on my sweeper, because it does not pick up the dog hair on my area rug very well. I can get the belt replaced and it picks up great. It could be your sweeper belt. I have 5 dogs inside so there is usually a good bit of hair when I vacum.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I've used packing tape to get hair out of fabric before.


----------



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

We bought something at Petsmart that's one of those sticky roles but really large meant for carpets. You need to use a ton of sticky strips per cleaning session, but it does alright.


----------



## jillianhelens (Jul 25, 2011)

I think using packing tape will damage the rug right? Use vacuum instead.


----------



## OliveSheprador (Jul 14, 2011)

I use a pet hair brush to collect the hair - seems to work pretty well. 

Scotch also makes this new pet hair trapper - the Fur Fighter - I use it on all my furniture, rugs, etc - works great!


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I've looped packing tape or duct tape around my hand and lightly rolled it across rugs/furniture, used lint rollers, and also have worn rubber dish washing gloves and rubbed my hands across the furniture causing the hair to lift and pile up.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I usually sweep our rugs with a broom first to get all the loose stuff off. Seems to do really well for in between vaccums, and then the vaccum gets the rest.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

A damp sponge (or sponge mop) brushed over the area will cause all of the fur to roll into a compressed "tube", that you can easily pick up.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

My vacuum works on all of our rugs except one. On that one, I have to get down on my hands and knees and use the furniture attachment and basically scrub the rug with it. I don't know why this particular rug will not release the hair but it is my worst nightmare. I ignore the hair unless company is coming over.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

spotted nikes said:


> A damp sponge (or sponge mop) brushed over the area will cause all of the fur to roll into a compressed "tube", that you can easily pick up.


An old hand towel/wash rag or a damp paper towel works in a pinch, too  Using the damp sponge method is pretty much the only thing that will clean up our office furniture (since the cats like to use it as their break room). Also works great on carpeted cat trees!!


----------

